# Ear Tattoo faded away



## travistee (Oct 31, 2009)

My puppy had an ear tattoo.
I could read it when we first got him
It was hard to read a few days after we got him.
Now he's four months old and it is totally gone.

The number is on his AKC registration.
Is this normal or is there something wrong with how the tattoo was
done?


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't help with why the tattoo faded, but if he is not microchipped, you might want to get that done ASAP. 

I would love to see pictures of your little one!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How long before you got him did he get the tattoo? Was it done by the breeder?
The dye usually stays on the ear for a few weeks after the tattoo process, so you barely see the numbers as the ear is all green. This was about a week or two after my puppy's was done, if you look close you can make out the #'s 007:








I didn't clean the dye off, let it just go away naturally.


----------



## travistee (Oct 31, 2009)

I posted some pics here
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1246039&page=1#Post1246039

We got him at 8 wks. I assume the breeder made the tattoo.
Are you saying the tattoo is supposed to be a dye and fade away?

This is a close up of his ears.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Can you make out the letters and numbers? The green in the ear fades away and all you would see would be the tattoo, like this:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Many, many tattoos fade over time. If you don't plan to do USA (United Schutzhund Clubs of America) events, then you don't even need a tattoo. It is easier, if you compete in shows or events where permanent ID is required, but all other venues also accept a microchip and many dogs are never tattooed at all. If it fades, there's not really anything you can do about it, you can't re-do it unless you get a pen tattoo on the dog's thigh area (most people I've asked say you don't do ear clamp tattoos after the dog is 3-4 months max b/c you don't want to risk damaging the cartilage once the ears are set and standing).

A judge was examining Nikon's tattoo a few weeks ago and laughed about how clear it is and easy to read. Usually he has to pull on his reading glasses and take several minutes to make out what it says. The same person did Nikon's as did Karlo's above. He must have a knack for it! Judge said it was the best tat he's ever seen.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

How many litters has the breeder done? I'd put this down to inexperience (incompetence?) with the technique (unfortunately I've seen vets that have done equally poor tattoos







)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

At least that ear is standing! Could have been worse and damaged the cartiledge.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AltoHow many litters has the breeder done? I'd put this down to inexperience (incompetence?) with the technique (unfortunately I've seen vets that have done equally poor tattoos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how long was the ink allowed to set? I'm guessing if the breeder or buyer washed it off right away, that would account for such fading already?


----------

